# What to do with an old Guhong



## OliverSW (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello. I have an old guhong that i dont use anymore really and i want to mod it into something. I am taking a poll. Should i make a bandaged 3x3 or a half truncated mastermorphix?


----------



## darckhitet (May 17, 2015)

I offer you 15$


----------



## nalralz (May 17, 2015)

I'll offer you $15.50


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 17, 2015)

eat it. but burn it first.


----------



## Tony Fisher (May 20, 2015)

OliverSW said:


> Hello. I have an old guhong that i dont use anymore really and i want to mod it into something. I am taking a poll. Should i make a bandaged 3x3 or a half truncated mastermorphix?


If it's your puzzle and your project then only your opinion is relevant.


----------



## 2180161 (May 20, 2015)

Tony Fisher said:


> If it's your puzzle and your project then only your opinion is relevant.



I agree. Make what you want with it. If you want to make a bandaged 3x3 do it. Only your opinion matters.


----------

